# Free Fishing Seminar



## Flatz Addict (Nov 28, 2009)

As a Pro Staff Member of Fish on Lures I would like to invite everbody to our Free Seminars coming up 2 in Panama City and 1 in Pensacola, Florida . Door prizes while be givenout while supplies last. Our 1st seminar will be Dec.14 from 3-5pm at Sunjammers Watersports in Panama City Beach Hwy 79. The 2nd seminar is Dec.15 - 6pm at Pier 98 on Route 98 the Panama City side of the Tindell Bridge. And our last seminar will be in Pensacola Dec.16th at West Marine on Barrancas Ave at 6pm. We look forward to seeing everyone there . Inshore fishing will be subject of discussion. Till then Happy Holidays and Tight Lines to all !!


----------

